# Show me Your Desktop!



## TexasTamale (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to see how everybody does their Desktop Pic's.....I will show you mine.....You show me yours!


----------



## Alix (Jul 23, 2006)

OK, here's mine.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's mine -- that's Benjamin, my grandson.


----------



## GB (Jul 23, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 23, 2006)

BC


----------



## licia (Jul 23, 2006)

Benjamin is a cute little guy. How old is he - looks to be older than my grandson, 2 1/2, but younger than my grandaughter, 5.


----------



## middie (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh wow Texas that is gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 23, 2006)

Alix,

I'm not sure but I think that  bikini babe on the left is our Mama Cat---she looks just like one of our cats and when she is in this "pose" your job is to rub her belly----are you paying her on the side???  I knew that she needed money but........... Seriously, how cute---and the "model" is the spitting image of our 
cat.  Everyone's pictures are so cute!!!!!!


----------



## TexasTamale (Jul 23, 2006)

Thank you Middie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a anything Southwest or Native American freak! This Art is from a man named Kirby Sattler....
I love anything he does! Here is some of my fav's that I use as desktop pics too.... I photoshop them in frames and use them. (check out his site here: http://kirbysattler.sattlerartprint.com/nativeamericanpaintings.html )


----------



## middie (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm a big Indian freak too. Especially when they're with wolves !


----------



## pdswife (Jul 23, 2006)

How do you get your desk tops to show on here>??


----------



## JCook (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's mine. It's me and a speckled trout I caught the other day.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 23, 2006)

*This is my chi, Koapaka*


----------



## JCook (Jul 23, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> How do you get your desk tops to show on here>??


 
The way I do it is:

When you are on your desktop, press the print screen button one time (you won't see anything happen). Then open up a paint document and click edit then paste. Then your desktop should appear. Make sure you save your document as a JPEG or it will not upload. I hope this helps. 

Jenn


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2006)

As you can see, my desktop is my avatar.  You guys sure have cluttered desktops.  That drives me crazy!  I have to put stuff 'away'.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 23, 2006)

Andy M said 





> You guys sure have cluttered desktops. That drives me crazy! I have to put stuff 'away'.



Andy, If I put things away, at my age, I forget what I have.


----------



## The Z (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's mine... a shot from my recent trip to Cabo San Lucas.
I also do do not like much 'clutter'.


----------



## BigDog (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's mine at work. I'm a southwest style fan too, and somewhat Native American style too, but mainly wolves, as you can tell.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 23, 2006)

Things that make you go.........UMMMMMMMMM. Why is it most men don't like clutter on their desktop but don't think twice when they get home and start dropping their stuff all over ? No, no, not talking about anyone here.


----------



## sattie (Jul 23, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> As you can see, my desktop is my avatar. You guys sure have cluttered desktops. That drives me crazy! I have to put stuff 'away'.


 
Well... then mine will drive you absolutely batty!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 23, 2006)

This is mine.  



Thanks for showing me how to do it!!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 23, 2006)

Sattie, you win the prize for the most stuff on your desktop.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 23, 2006)

JCook said:
			
		

> The way I do it is:
> 
> When you are on your desktop, press the print screen button one time (you won't see anything happen). Then open up a paint document and click edit then paste. Then your desktop should appear. Make sure you save your document as a JPEG or it will not upload. I hope this helps.
> 
> Jenn





Thank you!


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's mine:







It's the scene in _National Treasure_, where Nick Cage's character lights the oil and illuminates the treasure room.

Wasabi, nice Chihuahua.  But what the heck kind of Operating System are you running?  Is that XP with a theme I don't recognize?


----------



## middie (Jul 24, 2006)

Bigdog I used to have the same one on mine.


----------



## sattie (Jul 24, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Sattie, you win the prize for the most stuff on your desktop.


 
Well thank you!  It works for me and I can find everything I need!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Well... then mine will drive you absolutely batty!!!!!


 


AARRRRGGGGHHH!!!  Make it stop!  Pleeeeease make it stop!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 24, 2006)

I have had this picture on my desktop for awhile.  It is about time I changed it for a new one.  Sattie, I like the picture that you have on your desktop, even if it is covered up with icons.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Things that make you go.........UMMMMMMMMM. Why is it most men don't like clutter on their desktop but don't think twice when they get home and start dropping their stuff all over ? No, no, not talking about anyone here.


 

I am (was) an accountant by profession for many years.  We accountants are extremely well organized individuals.

I use Windows Explorer to display my files and sub-files and sub-sub-files in neat staggered columns.  So I can go to the -  

My Documents folder, which contains
    the Recipes folder, which contains
        the Desserts folder, which contains
            the Cookbook folder which contains
               the Cheesecake recipe!

Simple, really.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's mine. My three kids at the park!

My wife keeps switching to a Superman desktop. I think she's got some superhero issues she needs to work through. It's a running battle.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is my latest "Stupendous desktop" 






Sierra, is that the one which the globe rotates around as the time progress, changing where the day and night are?  Cris has that on his profile, too!


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm of the miminal is more camp when it comes to my desk top. I like a few visible files at most, where as DH sometimes has every inch of his plastered with files (can't blame him, he does work in IT after all ). Here is my current desktop, a friend sent me the pic in a recent Birthday greeting email, I think it's a stunning photo.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

I posted mine from home earlier, but here is my desktop at my office.


----------



## Raven (Jul 24, 2006)

For me, all the images from Imageshack and Photobucket are coming through just fine, but every single one that was uploaded to the board just says "Attached thumbnail" and there's no way to open it.

Is that just my browser? (Mozilla)  or does the board quit showing them after a pre-set time?

Here's mine 






~ Raven ~


----------



## vagriller (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's mine. That's my boy on his swingset (it was under construction at the time).


----------



## sattie (Jul 24, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I have had this picture on my desktop for awhile. It is about time I changed it for a new one. Sattie, I like the picture that you have on your desktop, even if it is covered up with icons.


 
It is webshots..... the background changes every hour.  But thank you tho!!!


----------



## RMS (Jul 24, 2006)

You all have some beautiful desktops.  My kids take over our computer.  Right now we have the Islanders Hockey team emblem on there.  Last week it was Al Capone.  A while ago it was Britney Spears.  I never know what I'll find.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

Um, I'll figure this out eventually.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 24, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Um, I'll figure this out eventually.


 
please let me know when you do?  i can't even find a print screen button


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

beth, it's one of those buttons, probably on the top row of your keyboard array, that you never use.

If I figure out how to do it without calling in geebs I will let you know.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks, that put me one step closer, but where oh where is that picture in my paint program?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, let's try.


P.S. I wish I was there.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 24, 2006)

dangit  so close... after I hit the upload button I get a   this page can not be displayed screen........gotta go.....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> dangit so close... after I hit the upload button I get a this page can not be displayed screen........gotta go.....


 
Probably the file size of your image is too big.  You need to resize it (down to something like 600x480 pixel) or also if you plan to post other images in the future, getting a free account with photobucket or imageshack and upload the pics there may be an also good idea.

I use photoshop but if you have MS Office, the picture manager is the simplest, easiest way to resize the image.  If you have problems, email me the pic, I can resize it for you!


----------



## sattie (Jul 24, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> ok, let's try.
> 
> 
> P.S. I wish I was there.


 
I love it, so heavenly and majestic looking!!!!!


----------



## TexasTamale (Jul 24, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> thanks, that put me one step closer, but where oh where is that picture in my paint program?


 
When Paint opens up.......hit (at the top of your screen) "Edit"....then hit "Paste"....your pic should show-up.....then save as....(to the location you choose) 
Hope this helps


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 24, 2006)

You guys have made my plain ol' Mutts cartoon desktop look boring, so I changed it.  Here's the new and improved pic of my Bob Cat.

BC


----------



## amber (Jul 24, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> This is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing me how to do it!!


 
I have the same one   It's pretty


----------



## pdswife (Jul 24, 2006)

Amber, I guess we both like the same pretty things.


----------



## callie (Jul 24, 2006)

I love seeing everyone's desktops...I change mine often.  This is my current desktop.  I'm like Andy - can't stand the clutter (hmmm...I do accounting, too)


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 25, 2006)

did it work? If it did, this is a picture of a neighborhood pup we were babysitting. When he grows up to be a daddy dog, we may get one of his pups.

Wow, thanks guys, the sizing was the issue for me......and no accounting in my background, even though math was my best subject.....


----------



## callie (Jul 25, 2006)

What a cute pup!!


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I went to Digital Blasphemy and saved a nice one.  Here's what it looks like:


----------



## wasabi (Jul 25, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHH, i like that desktop, Allen. Can you send me the pic in a pm?


----------



## Debbie (Jul 25, 2006)

This makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry, I'm at work so I can't post it for security reasons, but rest assured that you can barely even see it thorugh all of the icons that are covering it.

I actually rarely use my desktop - I've always got about 14 different open windows while I'm working, and so I never see it. Just another place to save things to me. 

John


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## licia (Jul 27, 2006)

TG, how are you liking the new job?  Hope it is going well.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 27, 2006)

I changed mine the other day.
This is one of the actors from our local play house.
He's living in NY now and recently stared in FLIGHT 93


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 28, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I changed mine the other day.
> This is one of the actors from our local play house.
> He's living in NY now and recently stared in FLIGHT 93


 
Don't show that desktop to Richard... he will be heartbroken!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 28, 2006)

before the Bichon pup screen, this was my desktop photo, its the DH with one of our kids  .......


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2006)

Awwwww what a cute kid !!!! lol


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Don't show that desktop to Richard... he will be heartbroken!!



Yes.. poor Richard.... 
lolololol!


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 29, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Awwwww what a cute kid !!!! lol


 
 Shucks, thanks, she is kinda cute, isn't she?  and look at those legs!


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2006)

Uhm, you've all seen mine... look left of the text the puppies are what I put on my desk tob.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok, I changed my desktop again.  I just took the photo today, and it consists of all the silver jewelry, about half the silver coins, and a few pieces of gold jewelry, all found by me with my metal detectors.  I'd have more gold in the pic, if my son Logan hadn't HIDDEN most of it on me.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

this might be tough for you guys to handle




im a busy kid, what can i say


----------



## vagriller (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> this might be tough for you guys to handle
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i193/goboenomo/desktop.jpg
> im a busy kid, what can i say



Tough to see is more like it!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

what program are you guys using to post it
cause everything ive used makes it shrink to fit the size limit here


----------



## crewsk (Aug 24, 2006)

Here's mine I need to do get rid of a few things.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

ok
i found a better host


http://www.upithere.com/view/3784.html


use that
because when i tried to post it
the image didnt appear


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> ok
> i found a better host
> 
> 
> ...


 
Man, you need some organization in your life!


----------



## The Z (Aug 24, 2006)

.
Here's my new one.  I change occasionally.  I really liked jkath's picture from the Members Photos section.  Thanks, j!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> what program are you guys using to post it
> cause everything ive used makes it shrink to fit the size limit here



I just took a screenshot, pasted into MS Paint as a JPEG,  then compressed to fit the site limit. 400 KB should be enough.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Man, you need some organization in your life!


thats the best i could do
i have alot of files i use


----------



## vagriller (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> thats the best i could do
> i have alot of files i use



Yeah, but there is a C drive on your computer where you can organize that stuff with category folders. And your computer will run better as well.


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2006)

800+ horsepower from the factory


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> 800+ horsepower from the factory


 

What kind of car is it?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

1000 horsepower from the factory!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Yeah, but there is a C drive on your computer where you can organize that stuff with category folders. And your computer will run better as well.


 
most of that stuff is programs i access like 80 times a day
and the rest is folders



i like this car


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What kind of car is it?


Koenigsegg CCR. 0-62mph in 3.2 seconds! 

Check out the new CCX!

Koenigsegg Official Website I think you would really look good in one Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Koenigsegg CCR. 0-62mph in 3.2 seconds!
> 
> Check out the new CCX!
> 
> Koenigsegg Official Website I think you would really look good in one Andy!


 

I agree.  Alas, I am forced to be seen in this.


----------



## MJ (Aug 24, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> 1000 horsepower from the factory!


Thats a goofy lookin car tho, don't you think?

You have a nice ride Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Thats a goofy lookin car tho, don't you think?
> 
> You have a nice ride Andy.


 
Take a closer look and build one for yourself. You're pretty much guaranteed to have the only one on the block. With a selling price of over $1,000,000.00 and a top speed over 250 mph, they're not going to sell a lot of them.

...and thanks, I really enjoy my G35.  I have to go out alone to drive it as it should be driven.  SO wants me to drive like her grandmother.


----------



## QSis (Aug 24, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> You guys have made my plain ol' Mutts cartoon desktop look boring, so I changed it. Here's the new and improved pic of my Bob Cat.
> 
> BC


 
I think this might be my favorite desktop so far. Great shot, LOVE that cat! Is he really a bobtail named Bob? 

I also like the shot of the bear upside down at the birdhouse ... the DESIRE there! LOL! 

And I'm intrigued by Charlie's shot. Where IS that, Charlie?

I change my desktop all the time, depending on the season. If I've done this correctly, you should see waves, which are more soothing and mesmerizing to me than a fire in a fireplace. Someday, I hope this will be the view from BOTH my summer and winter homes, not just a rental place. Hey, we all have to have dreams and goals!

Lee


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 25, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I agree. Alas, I am forced to be seen in this.


 
Yeah, well I am NOT going to let my wife see that car!! 

John


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 11, 2006)

This is one of my picts of the city. I'm not sure why I can't seem to get these to the right size, Sorry.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shunka (Oct 11, 2006)

I still cannot figure out how to get my actual desktop on here but this is the pic I used for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is one of the photos my daughter got at the concert in August. Between the 2 of us, we got over 400 of Def Leppard!!


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 11, 2006)

Shunka,
It took me some time to figure it out also.  On your keyboard there is a button that says Print Screen/sysRz.  Press this button while your desk top is showing on the screen.  Now go to start,programs, then accessories.  Under accessories you should have a paint section.  Under paint click on I believe it is edit and then paste.  You screen should come up then.  Hope that helps a little.  I just have trouble getting the picture to post the right size I want it, but I got close enough.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you so much abj!!!!!!! You explained it perfectly and I did it thanks to you!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 11, 2006)

My desktop is my avatar.  It's a picture of Ashley who is one of our inside kitties.  He's a mamma's boy and a real lover.  He has the most awesome blue eyes.  He looks a lot like a Himalayan, but he's just an alley cat we brought in from outside.  His mother, Sugar, was a beautiful gray tabby.  Don't know who daddy was, but he had to be a looker.


----------

